# Oil filter housing cap assembly



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

yes I know seems like it should be simple , this is owning me right now...

2008 audi a3, filter cap is stuck, got a replacement so I can try to get the old one out. / is this even a good idea?


can someone explain how this is supposed to go together?


----------

